# Sublimating onto Leather (how to?)



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello all,
I have been looking to sublimate some leather and do a few cut and sew jobs. does anyone know of a supplier that sells rolls of faux leather rolls that can be sublimated? searching the forum I found a company called Octi-Tech. nothing recent from anyone just old threads. I sent them an email and now just waiting to hear back. any help or pointer would be great.

thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Since sublimation requires a white or pastel polyester surface or a polymer coating., doubt you can successfully sublimatte leather. Even with a polymer choosing I suspect any flexing of the leather could crack the leather


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

charles95405 said:


> Since sublimation requires a white or pastel polyester surface or a polymer coating., doubt you can successfully sublimatte leather. Even with a polymer choosing I suspect any flexing of the leather could crack the leather


Im wanting the same stuff as the phone cases and tablet cases have. That white faux leather but just in a roll or sheet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Magictouch has some paper that does leather.

Watched them do some at a ISS show once.


----------

